# Exo Terra Cabinet/Stand PT2631 Dimensions



## amazing_gecko (Sep 3, 2009)

Does anyone own the following cabinet and if so could you please confirm the height for me?

Exo Terra Cabinet/Stand PT2631 - 92.5 cm x 47.5 cm x 83 cm 36.5" x 19" x 32.5"

The reason I ask is that everywhere I look online the height given for the 45 cm version is different from the one I own. I find this really odd as I've only owned it 2 years and can't imagine them changing the dimensions. This has led me to think that the advertised dimensions for the other sizes is wrong too as I'm looking to get the 90 cm version. I would've thought that to keep the units fairly uniform they would keep the height the same on all 3 sizes that they make.

Hope that hasn't totally confused you all :whistling2:

Thanks.


----------



## amazing_gecko (Sep 3, 2009)

Anyone?


----------

